# The Cathedral Church



## vipgraphx (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are a few photos I took today of the Cathedral Church (St. Augustine)

1) Inside (Church was in session so I could not get close up)



church by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2) Outside (if you notice the same gentleman sitting in the closest pew was the same man coming out. I was going to do perspective correction but after I did I favored the greater angle of dominance look.



outside of church by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3) This is a structure outside on the patio area of the porch. The use it for weddings and Mariachi's and I am sure other things. I just thought it was very interesting work of art itself!



flowers by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 20, 2012)

First one is most promising and one of the better shots I've seen of yours to date. Church + HDR seems to work well in a lot of situation. Look at the horizontal lines of the tile. The image is tilted, and you can tell by looking at the tiles. Also you have a lot more bench to the right than the left. This image definitely is calling for as near to perfect symmetry as possible.

In cs5 you can create a guide by going into view> new guide and putting in 50% will give you the perfect center of the image. You can do this horizontally and vertically.  Then you can adjust image as necessary. 

I wouldn't change anything else except geometry . I like the people and processing.

#2 Id get rid of random old guy because he's distracting. 

#3 busy background,  interesting subject but background kills


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I am proud of the first image. I have been wanting to do inside church for a while now. To bad when I got the chance mass was in session. 

#2 I may try to spot heal and clone out that man and see if it looks ok. 

#3 I really wish they had placed that structure on the otherside or backside of the church. Many people take Wedding photos in there and I agree the background kills the shot. I really like the structure and wanted to share it with you all. It is all hand made. Those flowers are all welded on cut and hand painted. In person its just very cool. I think the HDR process works well with this image as it brings out some great tones.

I am trying to find interesting subjects not as easy when you coach club soccer and run a business. I would love to do an abandon building if I can locate one. Something freaky.

I will try the guide and see how it plays off. I have never used that.


----------



## ann (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't mind the fellow as he adds interest for me, i do mind cutting off his ankles and feet. I would also straighten the perspective


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Your best work yet.. i like HDR, if it isn't overdone (like it so often is!)

#1 is lovely!!!! very nice shot and processiing.

#2.. like the concept and the processing.. the crop sucks though.. needs some foreground to balance it.  ^^^ (What Ann said!)

#3 cool shot.. try cloning out the shadow back wall, see what that looks like.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks- I will try cloning it out and see how it looks. I can see the shadow being distracting. #2 I could not get back any further because I was right at the edge of the sidewalk. There was to much traffic for me to set up in the street. I will try it again on a weekend when traffic is lighter and try to get more foreground and no people in the shot. When i took the second shot I was hesitant to take because of the fact it was so tight.


----------

